# Mein Internet Explorer macht schlapp



## gelbfuß (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander,
zunächst will ich mal feststellen,daß ich mich mit Rechnern gar nicht auskenne, ich hab mal in den Foren rumgeguckt und eigentlich nur Bahnhof verstanden. Wahrscheinlich klappts deswegen auch nicht mehr so mit dem Internet.
Ich will mein Problem mal schildern,auch wenn ein Buchstabe an die 1,5 Sekunden braucht bis er auf dem Monitor erscheint.
Mein Rechner macht eigentlich alles mit: ich kann Musik abspielen, Musik machen, schreiben etc. Wenn ich aber im Netz bin, schleicht er sich durch die Gegend,wie jetzt. 
Die  Buchstaben brauchen ewig bis ich überhaupt was sehe,so ne halbe Zeile lassen sie sich schon Zeit Auch wenn ich auf irgend welche Links drücke kommt erstmal gar nix.Wenn die Seite gefunden wurde gehts dann aber wieder relativ fix. Auf Viren und sonstigen Unrat hab ich ihn schon überprüft. Da wurde ich auch fündig und zwar hab ich einen W32 Hantaner erwischt und eliminiert. Die Datei hatte aber garnix mit dem Explorer zu tun.  Ein Kumpel hat gemeint daß im Hintergrund irgendwelche Programme laufen, konnte aber auch nicht weiterhelfen.
So was mach ich jetzt? Kann mir jemand helfen? MIr macht das alles nämlich keinen Spaß mehr.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Georg Melher (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

mache mal einen Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste -> Taskmanager und schaue dort, welcher Prozess so viel CPU-Last verursacht, dass Dein System so langsam reagiert.


----------



## IRQ (20. Februar 2004)

Versuchs mal mit http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_11353799.html (die OriginalSeite ist gerade nicht zu erreichen). Solch ein Verhalten ist nämlich typisch für einen bestimmten Schädling von CoolWebSearch.


----------



## gelbfuß (20. Februar 2004)

*Gewußt wie*

Hallo IRQ und Georg,
zunächst einmal muß ich sagen, daß meine Finger über die Tastatur fliegen uuuuuuuunnnnnnndddddddd meine Buchstaben auch. Letztendlich hat mir der CWshredder geholfen, der hat gleich ein paar Viecher von meiner Platte verjagt. Sehr positiv das Ganze. Jippie. Ich hab ja jetzt wie schon erwähnt den neuen Explorer, der Popups unterdrückt, da sollte eigentlich nix mehr passieren,stand jedenfalls auf der Chipseite oder im Tool drin. Echt superduper, ich freu mich riesig.
Vielen vielen Dank besonders an IRQ
Aber die Sache mit der Taskleiste und dem Rechtsklick geht bei mir nicht, vielleicht weil ich ne alte Version hab: Win 98se.
Naja jetzt klappt ja alles. Und wenn Ihr tipps braucht wie Ihr euren Rechner anstellt, ausmacht und zum Absturz bringt wendet Euch ruhig an mich 
Also so long, bis zum nächsten mal (hoffentlich nicht)  
Gruß Simon
Ach ja, wenn Ihr vielleicht wisst wie ich meinen Rechner tunen kann, wäre das auch nicht schlecht, aber bitte keine Umstände, bin momentan eigentlich ganz glücklich.
Ich hab P II 266 MH und 326 Ram


----------



## IRQ (20. Februar 2004)

*Re: Gewußt wie*



> _Original geschrieben von gelbfuß _
> *[..]Naja jetzt klappt ja alles. Und wenn Ihr tipps braucht wie Ihr euren Rechner anstellt, ausmacht und zum Absturz bringt wendet Euch ruhig an mich
> [..][*


 Danke, aber das habe ich selber bereits dutzende Male hingekriegt.  

Das mit dem Taskmanager ist klar. Windows 98 SE hat zwar auch einen, aber der ist sehr eingschränkt und zeigt nur Anwendungen, aber keine Prozesse und Anwendungen die im Hintergrund laufen. Durch gleichzeitiges Drücken von Ctrl-Alt-Delete kann dieser angezeigt werden.

@Tunen: Gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber einen kleinen Tipp kann ja nicht schaden:
Bei solch einem alten Rechner lohnt sich kein Tunen. Da muss schon eine komplette Revision durchgeführt werden.


----------

